# Work and support



## lornam1989 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Can I ask how are your works supporting you through ivf or have you taken it off as sick leave?

Thanks,

X


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

My work allow reasonable time off for fertility treatment. I'm allowed time off for scans, bloods etc and days off for egg collection and egg transfer.

Does your work have a policy for special leave? Fertility treatment? x


----------



## lornam1989 (Jan 28, 2014)

Ah that's good. I'm having trouble with mine. I can go to all my hospital appointments no problem but have to work back every minute I'm not in the office or take it as annual leave which I'm quite angry about. They are not very understanding about all of this and I already owe them 5 and a half hours after 2 appointments.

I am thinking about going on sick leave while this goes on so I don't have to deal with the hassle of work.

Thanks 
X


----------



## bailey434 (Jan 23, 2014)

You might want to have a look at this thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=318166.0

which covered some works policies about time off with IVF

Hope it helps!


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

All employers are different, I would take the time off sick if your having hassle and having to pay time back.

Do you get paid for sickness? I would also get a Doctors line as it supports you if you are medically certified as sick x


----------



## lornam1989 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for this going to look at the link now and see what happens tomorrow 

X


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

The problem is that having fertility treatment is classed as a life style choice, eg you choose to have children.  Your company may have a policy but these policies are normally for bigger companies.


I have had 4 rounds of treatment and with my last round i had to have 6 weeks off as i work in Devon and my treatment was in London, it was the nearest clinic that did the exact treatment i needed icsi pgd.  My employers know all about it and also know that i could not do it both physically.  We came to an agreement that the first 2 weeks i would take toil (additional hours i had already earnt) 2 week s holiday and finally 2 weeks planned sick. I agree its tricky, but i think you can make it work. xx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

I think many employers see it as a lifestyle choice, personally I see it as a medical condition, failure of the reproductive system.


----------

